# Google- New VSL#3® JUNIOR probiotic for children now available - EurekAlert (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*New VSL#3® JUNIOR probiotic for children now available**EurekAlert (press release)*A study published in the Journal of Pediatric Gastroenterology and Nutrition (1) , found that VSL#3®, a high-potency probiotic medical food, provided a beneficial role in the dietary management of children who suffer from *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS* *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

